# Game #6 (11/11): Los Angeles Lakers @ Philadelphia 76ers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (3-2) @ Philadelphia 76ers (2-3)

Wachovia Center









Date: Friday, November 11th
Time: 5:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL ESPN

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































A. Iverson A. Iguodala K. Korver C. Webber S. Hunter 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Aaron McKie
Laron Profit

Philadelphia 76ers





























James Thomas
John Salmons
Lee Nailon
Kevin Ollie

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: N/A

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*76ers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 34.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 29.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 10.0</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Webber 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 7.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.8</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala 2.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant/Chris Mihm 0.8</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Steven Hunter 2.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 61.1%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Steven Hunter 68.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook 100.0%</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Kyle Korver 41.2%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Devean George 87.5%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Kevin Ollie 100.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>5-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>*Los Angeles Lakers*</td><td>*3-2*</td><td>*1.5*</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>3-2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>2-3</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>1-4</td><td>3.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>5-1</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>4-1</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Utah Jazz</td><td>3-2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>3-2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>3-2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>3-2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota T'Wolves</td><td>3-2</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>2-2</td><td>2.0</td></table>

76ers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

lol.....Brian cook is 100% from 3pt range. I have feeling hes leading the league.. :biggrin:


----------



## s-one (Oct 20, 2005)

What do you guys think about for the matchup between Kwame and Chris?


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Lakers 97
Sixers 90

Kobe scores 41 pts!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This will be a nice test for Smush defensively.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Bad feeling about this one..we lose this one..by a lot.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I see the Lakers winning this game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Kwame can have a big game and Smush/Kobe/Odom can keep up their averages, I see a comfortable victory against the Sixers. That applies to most teams, as Kwame is always going to be the X-factor (unfortunately).


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Narrow victory for the Lakers, as long as they remember to go inside and run Iverson ragged. 

By the way, Allen....would it break your heart to smile a little? Geez. The guy plays with so much heart you gotta admire him. We love you, AI..... lighten up. 

(and get some better teammates)


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea , I think we should have this one ...Kobes goes off (even more then usual ")


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i can feel it..

mihms going to have a big game 20 pts 10 ribbies


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This is going to be a good test for Kwame and Smush's defense. If our starters can just keep the Philly players from exploding and Kobe gets hist 30+ we should have another road victory.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

A narrow victory for us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers win by 12.....i expect nothing less than a win


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

<!-- / message -->"i expect nothing less than a loss" 

yes... now im hopes cant be shattered <!-- sig -->


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope Kwame keeps improves on his game from Minnisota...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Hopefully Kobe remembers what AI said about him last year.

Don't know if we win though.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

We'll win as long as we let A.I. play one on one the whole game and not let him to get his teammates involved. The Sixers usually lose when A.I. has to jack up shots, bail out the offense and overdribble. Parker has that competitive edge and defensive intensity to give A.I. a hard time. I don't really see anyone stopping Kobe, although Andre is a great defender. Lamar will end up scoring a lot too.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*Los Angeles Lakers* _(3-2)_
*@*
*Philadelphia 76ers* _(2-3)_

*Date:* Friday, November 11th
*Time:* 5:00 PM
*TV:* *ESPN*, KCAL

*Previous Games*
Lakers @ Wolves 88-74 (LOSS) Box Score
Mavs @ Sixers 112-97 (WIN) Box Score



























Coach Phil Jackson




































C - *Chris Mihm* _(6.8 PPG on 48% shooting, 4.3 RPG, 1.3 APG)_
PF - *Kwame Brown* _(6.8 PPG on 50% shooting, 6.4 RPG, 0.8 APG)_
SF - *Lamar Odom* _(15.8 PPG on 37% shooting, 10.0 RPG, 5.6 APG)_
SG - *Kobe Bryant* _(34.8 PPG on 50% shooting, 5.4 RPG, 4.6 APG)_
PG - *Smush Parker* _(14.2 PPG on 55% shooting, 3.6 RPG, 3.6 APG)_


















Coach Maurice Cheeks




































C - *Steven Hunter* _(10.0 PPG on 69% shooting, 4.2 RPG, 0.2 APG)_
PF - *Chris Webber* _(22.4 PPG on 46% shooting, 10.0 RPG, 2.4 APG)_
SF - *Kyle Korver* _(9.6 PPG on 46% shooting, 3.4 RPG, 3.4 APG)_
SG - *Andre Iguodala* _(13.0 PPG on 67% shooting, 5.8 RPG, 3.0 APG)_
PG - *Allen Iverson* _(29.8 PPG on 39% shooting, 3.0 RPG, 7.8 APG)_

























*Devean George*
_Predicted Stats: 11 points, 4 rebounds, 1 assist_

*John Salmons*
_Predicted Stats: 10 points, 4 rebounds, 0 assists_


















*Kobe Bryant*
_Predicted Stats: 34 points on 51% shooting, 5 rebounds, 5 assists_

*Allen Iverson*
_Predicted Stats: 34 points on 44% shooting, 3 rebounds, 9 assists_​








The Sixers started their season looking terrible...but for reasons unknown, they have defeated the Pacers and Mavs, losing to the Bucks, Pistons and Bobcats in their first three games. This two-game winning streak could come to an end tonight versus the Lakers, who were dominated in the fourth quarter of their last game against the Minnesota Timberwolves. In a game where it seemed as if the entire offense of the Lakers shut down, wear and tear was visible for the first time on Kobe Bryant, who failed to notch 30+ points his first time this season. However, expect nothing less than a stellar performance in his hometown, against a stellar athlete in Allen Iverson and his Philadelphia 76ers.

In the last couple of previews, spacing has been touched on numerous times. We know this can't be fixed immediately, so let's move on to something more important: stopping the star. That's right, stopping Allen Iverson. If the Lakers want to win this game on the road, they cannot let Iverson hit 40 points. The biggest reason for this is because we can expect Webber to score 20 or more against our weak frontcourt, and if Iverson nets 40, that's nearly what we put up against the Wolves on Wednesday night, and I've yet to bring up Andre Iguodala, Kyle Korver and Steven Hunter. Holding Iverson to under 40 and forcing him to take bad shots can keep us on the ground tonight, instead of lifting off to contest his oops to Iggy or his drives through the lane, and we can slow him down by the end of the third, with room to breathe (and to finish the game) in the final 12 minutes.

If I'm Phil Jackson, I have no answer to Chris Webber. A possible resolution would be to move Odom up to the four, and place Devean George on Korver...but Odom would find it difficult back on offense, and we'd end up in a situation we were in against Minny: lack of production on the offensive end. We can't rely on Kobe to score 40 a game, so we have to pick up the slack and attack the basket. Odom's shooting is ugly, and with Kobe attempting a total of only three shots from beyond the arc in five games, Lamar may want to take a few steps closer before launching his 23-footers, and realize that shooting threes when you're not a three-point shooter is unacceptable, especially when you're 5-21 (24%). Those 21 shot attempts could've been from 10-15 feet instead, giving us around 22-24 extra points, versus 15 off threes...plus more time to get back on defense after making those shots. It all falls into place, Lamar.

I don't have time to talk about Chris Mihm. After five games, Mihm is playing like a junior high player; no contact, no strength, just out there as a body. Sure, we can't throw him on the bench, but he's got to focus on the game and his role in the tri, or PJ will eat him for lunch. Kwame, on the other hand, didn't do so bad against Minnesota. If he can give us a double-double tonight, I'll be satisfied. He'll be playing more minutes at the five than as a forward, especially with Mihm's play as of late, and Steven Hunter isn't your ideal starting center in the first place. It's time for Kwame to step up and shine, like a bright star. Shine, Kwame. Shine.









Look for Kobe and Iverson to outshine (yes, I had to say it again) everyone else on the court. One is liable to reach 40, and if both do, it'll make for one interesting game. As I said previously, Iverson reaching that many will make it twice as difficult to win, but if Webber chokes, it's going to be a shootout. Don't fret, Laker fans...Phil won't let that go on for long, and Kobe should dominate by attacking the basket all night long, and the Lakers will come away with a victory, 102-94.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I remmember Odom had a very good game last year vs Webber when CWebb was still on the Kings.. A tough game for the Lakers, Lakers win by 5


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers have a bigger chance at losing. They are still on the road and I'm sure that the Sixers are pumped up after that win against the Mavs. Allen Iverson will get 30 or more points (it will be hard earned though because of Smush). The Lakers biggest threat is Andre because of his defense and athleticism, and Krover - three points shooting. Webber will get is points because no big man on our team can really stop him.

Lakers 92
Sixers 98


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Will be fun to see how Iggy will be able to defend Kobe. If he doesn't jack up three's like he did last yr, it'll be much more difficult for Iggy then his last trip to LA.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Will Kobe be booed by Philly fans?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Will Kobe be booed by Philly fans?


 I hope they do.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I hope they do.


...add more fuel to the fire...sounds good to me...hope Kobe lights it up and drops 40 on 'em


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> I remmember Odom had a very good game last year vs Webber when CWebb was still on the Kings.. A tough game for the Lakers, Lakers win by 5


That was when Odom was playing hte 4, and he was schooling Webber out on hte perimeter. Webber probably won't be guarding him tonight. It'll be either Iggy or Korver (which isn't much better than Webber). But even when matched up against Webber, C-Webb dominated Odom down low.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

containing iverson will give us an easy win


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hopefully mihm gets some love from the ref today :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Typical fouls.. At least these arent jokes like the other night..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm should get down and bow to the ref after he saved him from being on every poster in all of Philly.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

8 pts and 4 rebs




and 2 fouls?!

no love no love from the ref


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ooOH CHRIS MIHM

POSTERIZed steve hunter


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That 2nd foul on Mihm was Devean's fault there. And as we know Mihm may not be as agressive when he comes back iln.. Not good..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: What a horrible half.. Lakers up by 4.. Hopefully Kobe can get going though..


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Hahaha...AI slaps the ball @ halftime


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Mihm played a great half, on the road! Kobe was taking some bad shots, but Iguodala deserves some credit, he is no joke. Kobe was 0-7 to finish the Minnesota game, and 0-8 to start this one. Has he ever missed 15 shots straight in his whole career?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not thrilled and normally I'd be complaining more about Kobe, but it sure is nice that even though he's struggling the Lakers are still leading and played solid with Kobe not playin great. That's good. Maybe that layup will give Kobe some confidence to start the 3rd, we'll see..

Cook has 2 steals in 1 min 31 seconds? Huh? NBA.com is wrong.. Gotta be... I did see him jack up a shot in his first 10 seconds into the game.. I also saw him set a screen for Kobe to finish the half with the layup..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Am I blind or did Mihm's hook just go over the backboard? At least he is playing well though.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Is today just not one of "those days" for Kwame (again!)?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

lakers can't seem to score


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the FUfkdd!!??!?!?!

This is bigger bullcrap than Minnesota.

What the hell do the refs have against us? What the hell kind of fouls are they calling? We barely even touch them, if even touch them at all and fouls are being called. Meanwhile, Iguodala and Salmons are crawling all over the backs of Kobe and Odom and NOTHING!

They even blatantly took a layup away from us.

We're not doing much wrong in this game, officiating really is the only reason we're losing.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good god.. Phil starts the 4th with a retarded lineup that pisses away another lead and the Lakers have 2 pts this quarter.. Refs have been horrible but so have the Lakers this quarter..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i give Iverson a 10/10 in the missed lay-up contest


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

who ever guessed mihm would be the go to guy on offense...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stop Shooting Kobe...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Korver three

It's like all they are doing is giving it to Kobe who's missed since the 1st quarter..

Pathetic effort again tonight by the team.

Well George makes a 3.. Down 4 with 3 min 30 sec left..

Gotta make some stops though.. Ahhh!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DG doing something... good for him


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this is so frustrating to watch...

seems like theres no space to drive on offense.. white jerseys everywhere


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

The refs also missed Webber travelling a few times.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

see that.. mihm trying to put it back up and webber pushes him..

and NO CALL!!!

mihm gets no love from the refs :curse:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

a 7 point quarter??! WTF!?!?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KOBE TIES IT.. 5 straight.. That's what big time players do when they struggle.. 

Tied, 37.8 left


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

kobe surely is having a rough night......but man isn't he clutch, 5 straight points to tie the game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Here we go..

Iverson.. jumper.. good (Wow!)

83-81 Philly.. 22.2 left..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Who is the hero or the scape goat?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Salmons traveled before the dish. Why do the Sixers keep getting away with walking?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Saw that too.. :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Where was that foul there? Good lord..

7.9 left for the Lakers to tie, or win..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe 3 for the win.. No good.. That was expected.. Parker foul.. 4.3 left..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

the freaking clock didnt start


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ballgame.. What a bunch of poo.. This team is showing it's true colors and why for one, I wasnt that high on them..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

sigh.... depressing loss.........


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lakers deserve this loss... just horrible 4th quarter play.. wasted a good effort by mihm today


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Man terrible game. We had it but just couldn't execute in the 4th.

I'm so pissed off right now. Damn.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers played HORRIBLE in the 4th ....Only reconigtion im going to give is to Mihm.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

That last shot by Smush almost swished! Good shot Smush!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You win some you lose some...It's ok, i feel your pain, i get frustarted when the Heat lose to, the lakers are a lot better team then they were last year, and will cotinue to get better as the season goes on and as they start to get set into Phill's system..


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

feel happy guys, kobe just had a off nite


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

No.

Kobe has had a poor last 5 quarters.

And while that doesn't seem like a big deal, the results are very telling.

Kobe has been over dribbling and dominating the ball ala last year rather than playing off the ball.

The result has been 7-32 (21%) over the last 5 quarters.

The difference in the way he has played the season up to that point and now is very evident.

Hopefully he finds a way to go back to the mind set that he started the season with.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I agree kobe has off night but not due to bad shooting but due to great defense by sixers. Kobe should learn to pass and let others in the team involve in the game when he is having off night. By half time he should have figured out that sixers will never let him score and its time to utilize other players. And looks like kobe still didn't learned that. Kobe should understand that teams will double him all the time and its a good thing because its easy to create open shots for other players.
if he wants to shoot the ball all the times then why does he need team mates. Lakers and Kobe neeeds to RECTIFY this immediately or else its just Take 2 of last year Show.

I know that Kobe is best and I like him too. But he also have blindspots.

Also its amazing that other players are deferring to Kobe as if he is the only saviour and they can't do anything about it.

Over all Mihm had good play and our defense improved but Offense is terrible.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I am so pissed off right now I could spit nickels! The Lakers deserved to lose this game after that horrific fourth quarter performance. Yeah, Kobe had a rough night...but the Lakers still held the lead by as many as nine points before the roof fell in. And what about Kwame Brown??? Talk about a disappearing act for the final three quarters! Did the Lakers sign him to be a spectator on the court??? Four points and three boards...and not one trip to the line. He didn't even look for a shot after the first quarter. In addition, his execution was poor and the shots he did take were rushed...and he had good position on several shots. He is starting to really aggravate me as much as Chris Mihm does! Deavan George took nine shots...and eight of them were threes. He didn't even attempt to go to the basket. Our bigs played horrible defense once again...giving up too many shots inside the arc. Lamar Odom got it going briefly in the third quarter...so why didn't they look for him more??? Chris Mihm had a good game...but disappeared too. And AI's winning basket...could he have been any more wide open??? I will say that the refs didn't give the Lakers a break all night, nor have they all season so far. We only attempted 14 free throws tonight...that won't get it done. Okay...I am done...now I feel better!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh and Phil isnt as smart as we think.. Each time the 4th quarter starts he has some stupid lineup out there and they blow leads or if they are down 4 or so it reaches double digits in no time..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Also are we playing Trianle offense? I didnt see any triangle sets. everone looks like going to one side and looking at each other instead of spacing out. spacing, spreading and fast ball movements are keys ( for any offense)

one thing I noticed profit just looks like and runs like kobe.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I`m really dissapointed now, my hope was up, down, up and down,,wtf. I have to go to the uni now, have 2 important tests today, umm thats not a good sign


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome game tonight!! Philly went out of their way to keep you guys in the game and it almost backfired on em but AI came through like the big timer he is and made sure to seal the deal. Kobe, poor guy, he just couldn't find his rythm tonight against the well executed team defensive scheme the Sixers had waiting for him. But he did come up big towards the end scoring 5 straight pts to tie the game late, but then AI had to knock down the J and two free throws after that to put the cherry on top.


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

dang suprising that brian cook is 100% in 3 point range lol hes the best


----------



## AIFan (Oct 23, 2005)

luckylakers said:


> dang suprising that brian cook is 100% in 3 point range lol hes the best


LOL

Kobe, with the game within reach and time running out, reminds me so much of MJ it's not even funny. I'm not really a fan of his, but I really enjoy watching him in crunch time.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Good game Smush! I love Smush! He made 3 threes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

With that performance Iguodala is looking like a 1st team defense player.
Smush has continued to look well though and is probably the main reason it was even as close as it was although Odom hasnt looked like what i expected so far. It may be Phil or Odoms early decline but he isnt looking like the breakout player he was supposed to be this season.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

BenGordon said:


> With that performance Iguodala is looking like a 1st team defense player.
> Smush has continued to look well though and is probably the main reason it was even as close as it was although Odom hasnt looked like what i expected so far. It may be Phil or Odoms early decline but he isnt looking like the breakout player he was supposed to be this season.


yep. igoudala impressed me with his D on kobe. i think stu mentioned something about igoudala studying videos of kobe's move before the game or something.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i'm disappointed with kobe, i felt that he should've recognized he couldn't get by andre with his step and instead went to his post or off-ball game, two good ways to neutralize guys with long arms. he still has a lot of learning to do...all in all just a wasted effort by chris mihm.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oy, what a poor game tonight. Horrible shot selection by Kobe, and just all around sloppy play. Mihm's best game of the season wasted, and it was on the road too. So sad. I'll be burning the tape of this game too. 



LoyalBull said:


> No.
> 
> Kobe has had a poor last 5 quarters.
> 
> ...


Hopefully? Who are you trying to fool? :laugh:


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

Just saw a piece of post game comments by Phil Jackson on KCAL9 Los Angeles. Phil was saying that the last play where Kobe took the 3 was supposed to have Kobe drive into the lane. Phil thought that Iverson would probably sneak away from his man to try to help out on Kobe. If that happened, then Smush would be open for a shot. But "Kobe took a shot that he thought he could make". Couldn't tell if Phil was happy or not with Kobe's last play.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Today's game was a perfect situation for Kobe to learn from. Who knows if KObe wanted to have a huge performance in his home town, especially one where he gets booed. Kobe really needs to stop taking less shots when he's being tripled teamed. Whenever he gets stripped he acts as if the refs are going to give him an automatic foul call and by the time he's ready to get back on defense the other team is on the other side on a 3-1 break. KOBE needs to start trying to get his front court involved...Lamar, Kwame, and Chris Mihm are all capable of putting up 20 ppg. Kobe just needs to settle down right now...we all know what he can do...but come playoff time the supporting cast will be vital. And it's so early in the season...KOBE slow down and become a leader.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe reverted to last season's version of himself. Kwame continues to be udder crap. I wish we would have learned something from his first four years before making that trade. As good as Phil is as a coach, some of his lineups are just...uggh.. I guess nothing could be worse than the Tierre/Chucky backcourt we saw at times last season. We have got to get better than this.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I wish Kobe would have played with more intellgence. Instead of understanding his shot was simply not falling and doing his best to get others more involved in the fourth, he tried to shoot his way through it.. It was literally like watching last season over again. 

With Memphis on the horizan looks like the lakers could get three in a row.. But its not the kind we were hoping for.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

The movement on offense stopped in the fourth quarter. They would get the ball to Kobe with 8 seconds on the shot clock and expect him to make a play. That doesn't work when he is having an off night. Overall though Philly played great D on him. They said we'll double and triple team him and make the other guys beat us. That worked the first three quarters but our guys have to stay aggressive and confident and continue playing their games especially when Kobe is having an off game. That said if Smush doesn't help on Salmons and leave Iverson wide open the outcome is different. I like Kobe taking the three at the end because if this game goes into overtime I would not be very confident after such a poor performance in the fourth. Another learning opportunity for a young team. Kobe is still the man. He just has to get the ball in better positions on the court. Let's not dwell on these two losses.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Other nights Odom shot badly but jerked alots of shots ,last game he had a good matchup and shot well but only 10FGA, wtf?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Yeah it sucks but I'm not *that* bent about this loss. We still had a chance to win at the end despite going..what...six minutes of the 4th quarter without a basket? Sometimes the shots fall, sometimes they don't. 

And before people start off on that "Kobe reverting to last season" stuff: it might help if his teammates did something other than stand around watching the show. Set a pick, box out for the board, do something. 

Someone noted a few pages back how the Lakers had a terrible lineup out there to start the 4th. Totally agreed. I was looking at the group and my skin started crawling. Phil makes some...interesting...lineup decisions sometimes. 

Kwame and Mihm...honestly can't expect alot out of these guys. They're never going to be superstars (well, maybe not never but very unlikely) All I want is for them not to suck. Play fundamental D and get me 10 points 10 boards. 

One last thing: I wish Sasha had taunted AI into throwing a punch.  I've been fairly skeptical of Sasha but the kid is doing alright. And he cleanly tied up AI driving to the basket...he got punked by the refs.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Iggy played good defense on Kobe, but he couldn't have guarded him one on one all game. The Sixers did a good job clogging the lane everytime Kobe drove, thats really what kept hte Lakers in hte game. Too much attention was going towards him leaving just about everyone else open. That last shot though... ugh. He had 8 seconds left and just chucked the first 3 that came his way.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobes 3 to win it was a stupid stupid stupid move , why in the world would he take a 3 when theres plenty of time......We were in that game i was also made that Lamar did not take over in the 4th quarter when Kobe was struggling no wonder Phil hasnt made him Co-cap.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bryant Goes Out Cold 
On a night when he makes only seven of 27 shots, he misses the big one in final seconds and Lakers lose to Iverson and the 76ers, 85-81. 
By Mike Bresnahan 
Times Staff Writer 

November 12, 2005 

PHILADELPHIA — When their star is stifled and their offense snuffed, the Lakers don't figure to win many games. 

Kobe Bryant, by his own admission, shot horrendously Friday against the Philadelphia 76ers, and the outcome from there was predictable, even though Bryant could have single-handedly atoned for a seven-for-27 shooting performance with a last-gasp shot. 

His three-point attempt bounced off the rim, however, with 5.9 seconds left, and the Lakers' chances went with it in an 85-81 loss to the 76ers at the Wachovia Center. 

In a game that featured the league's top two scorers, Allen Iverson had 34 points on 10-of-23 shooting and Bryant had some explaining to do after matching only half of Iverson's point total. 

"I'm not going to shoot the ball great every game," Bryant said. "Tonight was one of them. Nonetheless, we were still able to stay in the game. 

"I think it's an encouraging game, the fact that I can shoot the ball horrendously and we have an opportunity to win the game." 

Laker followers who thought it couldn't get worse than Wednesday's 13-point fourth quarter against Minnesota were off by a point. 

The Lakers had only 12 in the fourth quarter against the 76ers, going the first 5:27 without scoring.
_________________

LINK


----------



## Lakafanfoeva (Nov 12, 2005)

Allen Iveron had more free throw attemps then the whole Laker team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

His teammates standing around is an effect of his style of play. Not vice versa.


----------

